# Advice please! African grey tipini



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

My best friend has a 5-6 year old AGT for sale, she is very aggressive and hasn't been held for a couple of years as that's when he got her. What j was wondering is is it possible for me to buy it off him and tame her down or is she too old to do so? If it's possible can I have advice how to?:2thumb:


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive realised I misspelt the name of this bird, African Grey Timneh is what it is


----------

